# newbie



## ffrontech (Oct 14, 2015)

hi
i m from bangalore india
i m not married yet
looking for a suitable gal
i joined this forum to share my experiences
i have no on to talk to
all my friends are married
so
hi


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, 

Go ahead and start posting in one of the sections. We're listening...


----------

